# CarolineR has 1 000 posts!



## french4beth

Hi CarolineR,​ 

*Congratulations* on your 1,000th post!​ 

Thanks for your prompt, helpful posts - keep up the great work!​ 

A small token of appreciation.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​ 
Salut CarolineR,​ 
*Félicitations* à ton 1000 ième poste!​ 
Merci pour tes postes rapides et utiles - continues le bon travail!​ 
​ 
Un petit souvenir .​ 

Best regards/Pensées amicales,
Beth​


----------



## mickaël

Même si je te connais assez peu, j'ai quand même envie de te le dire :
_Toutes mes félicitations Caroline._  
A voir ton désir d'aider, tu arriveras bien vite à 2 000.  

Comme tu aimes les mots, je t'en offre deux que tu ne verras pas sur ton forum de prédilection.


----------



## DearPrudence

Au vue de tous ces posts, je suppose que tu n'es pas cette Caroline-ci. ​ 
Fasse le ciel que tu nous gratifies encore de beaucoup d'autres.
(eh oui, c'est la fin de la journée, j'ai un peu de mal à parler normalement)​ 
*Félicitations ! *​


----------



## LV4-26

En l'honneur de ton entrée dans ton deuxième millier.
Pour une fois que je suis dans les cinq premiers à souhaiter un posti.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and thanks!


----------



## anangelaway

Bravo Caroline, congratulations !  
Thank you.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*M*ourir sans te souhaiter ton premier posti aurait été
*R*etourner le couteau dans la plaie à vie sans jamais en
*S*ortir la lame...

*V*enir ici te lire est un plaisir quand 
*A*rriver là bas est un supplice car il faut
*N*aître quelque part en Egypte pour pouvoir 
*D*escendre le Nil et 
*E*ntrer dans le temple d'Abou Simbel puis
*R*evenir sur ses pas et 
*T*omber nez à nez avec un crocodile, en
*R*ester bouche bée sans penser à
*A*ller faire du stop, espérant
*M*onter sur un chameau pour 
*P*artir en quatrième vitesse !

Joyeux posti Mrs Caroline VandeRtramp ! 
(I just learnt it, thanks to this thread. )


----------



## carolineR

Merci
à tous, je suis rose de confusion 
Et je n'aurais remercié personne si KaRiNe ne m'avait pas mise sur la voie des congrats :  :embarrassed: <= smiley à fabriquer d'urgence


----------



## LV4-26

carolineR said:
			
		

> :  :embarrassed: <= smiley à fabriquer d'urgence


Et celui-là,    il sert à quoi, à ton avis ?


----------



## carolineR

observatrice, je suis


----------



## Aupick

Thank you for all your words of wisdom!


----------



## Agnès E.

Toutes mes ficelles de caleçon, Caroline !


----------



## linguist786

*Félicitations Caroline!*
*Fais continuer les postes!*​ 
Tu m'as appris beaucoup depuis ton arrivée ici!​ 
Avec éspoire, je serai à la Réunion pour mon "year abroad"!!​ 
Cela serait une rêve pour moi!!​ 
 Have a nice swim at St.Gilles beach ​


----------



## geve

_Fée, lit, scie, tasse, ion... _
_Fêle, ici, tas, sion... _
_Fais, li, citation... _
_Feliz y tacion... _
_Fait, licite, as, y, on..._ 

Félicitations Caroline !


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonjour Caroline,
Comme toi, je viens de découvrir ce coin (environ 15 secondes avant que Karine me réveille! ). Il faudra que je pense à y jeter un oeil de temps en temps!

En tout cas,
*Félicitations et bonne continuation.*
Amitiés,
Luc.

PS: en plus, une de mes nièces revient juste de La Réunion où elle faisait un stage de médecine d'un an.


----------

